# Own "GODZILLA" on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, 2-Disc DVD Special Edition, and Digital HD on 9/16



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“This is the Godzilla fans have been waiting for.”

— Tony Hicks, San Jose Mercury News



THE KING OF THE MONSTERS IS REBORN WHEN

WARNER BROS. PICTURES’ AND LEGENDARY PICTURES’

GODZILLA

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY 3D COMBO PACK, BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, 2-DISC DVD SPECIAL EDITION and

DIGITAL HD ON SEPTEMBER 16 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital Download include exciting bonus features including an in-depth look behind the cover-up that kept Godzilla’s existence a secret from the world for more than 50 years



Own the Limited Edition Godzilla MetalPak, which includes exclusive embossed artwork, the Blu-ray Combo pack and Godzilla’s iconic roar!



See Godzilla at Comic Con International: San Diego July 23 through July 27



Burbank, CA, July 21, 2014 – Nature controls man, not the other way around, in “Godzilla,” arriving onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, 2-Disc DVD Special Edition and Digital HD on September 16 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. An epic action adventure directed by Gareth Edwards (“Monsters”), Warner Bros. Pictures’ and Legendary Pictures’ “Godzilla” is the long-awaited big screen return of the King of the Monsters.



Directed by Edwards from a screenplay by Max Borenstein and a story by David Callaham, “Godzilla” is based on the character “Godzilla,” owned and created by TOHO CO., LTD. Thomas Tull and Jon Jashni produced the film with Mary Parent and Brian Rogers. Patricia

Whitcher and Alex Garcia served as executive producers, alongside Yoshimitsu Banno and Kenji Okuhira.



“Godzilla” stars Aaron Taylor-Johnson (“Kick-”), Oscar® nominee Ken Watanabe (“The Last Samurai,” “Inception”), Elizabeth Olsen (“Martha Marcy May Marlene”), Oscar® winner Juliette Binoche (“The English Patient,” “Cosmopolis”), and Oscar® nominee Sally Hawkins (“Blue Jasmine”), alongside Oscar® nominee David Strathairn (“Good Night, and Good Luck.,” “The Bourne Legacy”) and Bryan Cranston (“Argo,” TV’s “Breaking Bad”).



“Godzilla” will be available on (MetalPak) Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95 and on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99. Both include the film in high definition on Blu-ray Disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet.* Fans can also own “Godzilla” in Digital HD on September 16 via purchase from digital retailers.



Warner Bros. Home Entertainment will celebrate the release of this summer’s blockbuster with a four-day interactive display at Comic Con International: San Diego on the lawn behind Hall H with entertainment and activities for fans. From Wednesday through Sunday, 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. each day, fans can view the 24-foot tall sculpture of the King of the Monsters, along with fan art and a graffiti wall where visitors can memorialize their favorite Godzilla moments. Giveaways and photo opportunities will also be available.



SYNOPSIS



In this gritty, realistic sci-fi action epic, Godzilla returns to its roots as one of the world's most recognized monsters. Directed by Gareth Edwards and featuring an all-star international cast, this spectacular adventure pits Godzilla against malevolent creatures that, bolstered by humanity's scientific arrogance, threaten our very existence.


BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Godzilla” Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and 2-Disc Standard Definition DVD Special Edition contain the following special features:

· MONARCH: Declassified - Discover explosive new evidence not contained in the film that unravels the massive cover-up to keep Godzilla’s existence a secret.

o Operation: Lucky Dragon

o MONARCH: The M.U.T.O. File

o The Godzilla Revelation

· The Legendary Godzilla - Go behind the scenes with filmmakers and cast for an even deeper look at the larger than life monsters in the film.

o Godzilla: Force of Nature

o A Whole New Level Of Destruction

o Into The Void: The H.A.L.O. Jump

o Ancient Enemy: The M.U.T.O.s



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“Godzilla” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Godzilla” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

2-disc Amaray (WS) $28.98

Street Date: September 16, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 123 minutes

Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of destruction, mayhem and creature

violence

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

This is exactly the type of movie I bought my subs for. I cant wait to test it out. My wife says we own too many movies already so I may have a hard time slipping this one in. Gotta pick my battles


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

orion said:


> This is exactly the type of movie I bought my subs for. I cant wait to test it out. My wife says we own too many movies already so I may have a hard time slipping this one in. Gotta pick my battles


that's the nice thing about having "too many" movies... it's harder to notice when one more is added


----------

